
Show HN: Build a skill for Alexa in 5 minutes - davidglauber
http://skillrobot.ai
======
davidglauber
Looking to build our own skills (apps) for Alexa, my good friend and I started
playing with AWS. We are excited about vocal interfaces but Amazon's way of
building one was too complex. After hacking 3 skills we'd had it. Too many
manual steps, too much code copy-pasting and that redundant boilerplate
config?! Arg!

We think that "building the future" in 2016 should be easier, so we started
working on a tool that helps developers to deploy Alexa skills in no time.
Curious to hear your thoughts. What else would you improve on skill-building
for Alexa?

------
levimatan
Very cool! Is it a flow chart visualizer kind of tool?

~~~
davidglauber
Yes. It's a visual composer that allows you to drag and drop components and
deploy your skill with no code.

